# Can someone please define Cat 1, Cat 2 etc.



## bill amc (Mar 3, 2004)

12345


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*http://www.usacycling.org/rulebooks/2004_uscf_rulebook.pdf*

http://www.usacycling.org/rulebooks/2004_uscf_rulebook.pdf

Page 172 and 173


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

*USCF Categories*

http://www.usacycling.org/news/user/story.php?id=580

*USCF Categorization Guidelines Upgrades*

An upgrade request consists of the following: 
A cover letter requesting an upgrade and a resume of race results over the past 12 months. The ideal resume will contain all current rider contact info (address, phone, email), date of birth, license number, expiration date, category, club and racing age, at the top of the page. This should be followed by race results that show date, event name, location, category, number of starters, and place. 

A stamped, self-addressed return envelope to receive an upgrade sticker for your license. 
Please DO NOT send your license. Contact your Regional Coordinator via phone or email with questions or circumstances not addressed in the rulebook. 
Upgrades to category 1 require license reissue (\$15 fee). 
Downgrades to 5 are not allowed.
Road Categorization
Requirements and Notes by Category:

*5 - 4:* Experience in 10 mass start races; 

*4 - 3: * Need 20 points in any 12-month period; 
or experience in 25 qualifying races with a minimum of 10 top-10 finishes. 
30 points in 12 months is an automatic upgrade 

*3 - 2:* Need 25 points in any 12-month period 
60 points in 12 months is an automatic upgrade 

*2 - 1:* Need 30 points in any 12-month period 
60 points in 12 months is an automatic upgrade

Points Awarded for Road Placing Category Race Type Points Places 
4 - 3 RR or Crit 7-5-4-3-2-1 1st-6th 
3 - 2 SR/GC 20-17-15-13-11-10- 9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1 1st-15th 
RR/SR 10-8-6-5-4-3-2-1 1st-8th 
RR 10-7-5-3-2-1 1st-6th 
Crit 7-5-4-3-2-1 1st-6th 
2 - 1 SR/GC 20-17-15-13-11-10- 9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1 1st-15th 
RR/SR 10-8-6-5-4-3-2-1 1st-8th 
RR 10-7-5-3-2-1 1st-6th 
Crit 7-5-4-3-2-1 1st-6th 

Track Categorization

Track upgrades are based on the criteria of ATRA (American Track Racing Association). 
1. Riders finishing in the top five in an event at a National Championship, National Qualifier, Cat A or B race will receive 5, 4, 3, 2, 1 points. 
2. Riders finishing in the top five in the omnium at a Cat C, D or E race will receive 5, 4, 3, 2, 1 points 
3.Events with field sizes smaller than 10 riders do not qualify for upgrade points to Cat 2 or 3. 
4. Events with field sizes smaller than 20 riders do not qualify for upgrade points to Cat 1. 
5 - 4: Complete Velodrome Safety Course
4 - 3: 5 race days and 20 points
3 - 2: 5 race days and 20 points
2 - 1: 5 race days and 30 points 

USCF and NORBA suggst the following guidelines for license categories:
USCF 5 - 4 = NORBA beginner/sport
USCF 3 = NORBA expert
USCF 2 = NORBA Expert or Semi-Pro
USCF 1 = NORBA Semi-Pro
USPRO = NORBA Pro


----------



## bill amc (Mar 3, 2004)

*ok, here is why I asked:*

I've never raced before, but I've been thinking of trying it just to see how I do. There is a race near my location, and I was looking at a website with all the info about the race. The 4 separate categories are, Cat 5, Cat 4, Cat 3/4, and Masters (Cat 1-4). Being 40 yrs, I would fall into the Masters category. So just what is it that I have to do if I want to register for this, or any other race? Do I first have to apply for a USCF license? If so, how do I go about that?


----------



## Dwaynebarry (Mar 16, 2004)

bill amc said:


> I've never raced before, but I've been thinking of trying it just to see how I do. There is a race near my location, and I was looking at a website with all the info about the race. The 4 separate categories are, Cat 5, Cat 4, Cat 3/4, and Masters (Cat 1-4). Being 40 yrs, I would fall into the Masters category. So just what is it that I have to do if I want to register for this, or any other race? Do I first have to apply for a USCF license? If so, how do I go about that?


You are a cat. 5 so you can't do the Masters race. Trust me, you want to do the Cat. 5 anyway unless you're seriously strong or it's an easy course. In the master's race will be a bunch of older cat. 1 & 2's who are very strong. Also the cat. 5 race is for people who really don't know what they're doing (which is you!), that's why they're excluded from the Master's race in this instance. You'd have to do 10 races between now and that race to upgrade from a 5 to 4 to do the Master's race.


----------



## cdmc (Feb 3, 2004)

Take the above advice. Having ridden exactly one Crit when I was younger and in good shape, you are going to find the Cat 5 guys are very fast, and the higher classes are brutal, not only in speed but in pushing each other around.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*Depends*



bill amc said:


> I've never raced before, but I've been thinking of trying it just to see how I do. There is a race near my location, and I was looking at a website with all the info about the race. The 4 separate categories are, Cat 5, Cat 4, Cat 3/4, and Masters (Cat 1-4). Being 40 yrs, I would fall into the Masters category. So just what is it that I have to do if I want to register for this, or any other race? Do I first have to apply for a USCF license? If so, how do I go about that?


Depending on the race they may or may not allow any day of race signups. Most do unless it's a bigger race then maybe not.

There are one-day licenses and annual licenses. I went to spectate at a crit a month ago and they had forms for both the one-day USCF license and the annual USCF license. It sounds like the race you're looking at is under USCF guidelines so we don't need to go into the other race sanctioning bodies (thankfully as that's a whole 'nuther can of worms).

As a beginner you can either enter the cat5 or the Master's for your age group, your age being defined by the age you turn this calender year (doesn't matter if you were born January 1st, July 4th, December 31st, for Masters all are the same age based on calender year of birth).

As a note of caution, the Master's events are often faster than the lower Cat levels and are often comprised of retired or out of contention Cat1-2 racers mixed in with anyone else who entered by age group.

If you apply for a license on the day of the race then that race may not count for upgrade points (if I understand the USCF rules correctly). You'll still be able to race that day under your new USCF license, but it might not count for one of the 10 mass starts to later upgrade from cat5 to cat4. I'm not clear if racing in Master's categories counts the same as racing in a cat5 or cat4/5 race, but I would suspect it does for the 4 to 5 upgrade.

Don't know if this will answer your questions, but hopefully it won't confuse the issue. If you subscribe via the online usacycling.org web site note that it will take a few weeks to get your license in the mail, but also note they have the option to print out a temporary license that is supposed to be valid to race day signups until your actual license arrives. It is nice to have one less thing to take care of on race day, something to consider.

Mike.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*except for if the Masters group is noted as mentioned by others*

See what they said about the Master's cat1-4 only.


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

*What do you call a cat. 2 who broke up with their girlfriend?*

Homeless. 

No matter how many times I hear that one, it's still funny. And true.


----------



## Dwaynebarry (Mar 16, 2004)

cdmc said:


> Take the above advice. Having ridden exactly one Crit when I was younger and in good shape, you are going to find the Cat 5 guys are very fast, and the higher classes are brutal, not only in speed but in pushing each other around.


Yeah, when I do Master's races I usually see a few guys who you just know have no business being there. They are probably new to it, and haven't figured out that old, fast guys are faster than young, not so fast guys (the majority of the cat. 4's and 5's). Of course, then the race starts and I never see them again  

And yes, most new racers I think are surprised by how fast even cat. 4/5 races can be compared to what they are use to. Even by cat. 4 there has been a "natural selection" for guys who are relatively fast.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

**

 

At the race I spectated at I watch the cat4/5 race. There was a lead group that got at least a half-lap ahead of the following group, with a few individual riders sprinkled between the split packs. One of the middle riders had to be in his 60's if he was a day. He couldn't catch the leaders, but stayed ahead of the followers and just cruised in at the finish as if he was just out for a Sunday ride. The following pack was sweaty and blown, the lead pack was sweaty and blown, most of the solo middle riders were sweaty and blown, but the old guy was looking like he was just out for a cruise. Don't know if he was just warming up for the Master's race as I had to be elsewhere.


----------



## OokieCookie (Apr 8, 2004)

*This may be a dumb question, but*

Do training crits that are USCF sanctioned count either towards the 10 rides for an upgrade to 4, or as points for any of the other categories?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

If you have a mountain bike racing background and don't have much road racing experience, this translation might help.

If you are racing in mountain bike Beginner class. You are cat 5 road. And worse, you have no chance at the podium and you have very little chance of finishing top half.

If you are a Sport class racer, you are cat 5 and you have can finish top half, specially if the course is hilly. If it is a flat crit, you have no chance. If it is an exceptionally hilly course and you are a climber, you might venture into Cat 4.

If you are and expert mountain bike racer, then you are Cat 4. If you finish in the top 5 in expert, you might be Cat 3.

That's as far as I'll take this comparison.

francois


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Depends*

You can submit anything to your district rep in asking for an upgrade ("mass start garbage truck chase every Wednesday"). A training crit can be a pretty serious exercise that others recognize, or it can be a few people meeting at the office park.


----------



## Dwaynebarry (Mar 16, 2004)

francois said:


> If you have a mountain bike racing background and don't have much road racing experience, this translation might help.
> 
> If you are racing in mountain bike Beginner class. You are cat 5 road. And worse, you have no chance at the podium and you have very little chance of finishing top half.
> 
> ...


That might be a touch pessimistic but not by much. I was surprised when I started racing mountain bikes how relatively slow the majority of mountain bike racers were compared to road racers. But once you think about it makes sense, in that, you don't have to keep up with anybody mountain biking. You pay your $25, race, have a good experience, see where you stack up against your competition when the results are posted. Maybe there are 4 or 5 guys in each class/age category that are actually racing for the top spots.


----------



## bill amc (Mar 3, 2004)

*thanks*

I have a much better understanding of it all now. The reason I thought I would fall into the masters (cat 1-4) was that it said 35 yrs and up. I took that to mean that everyone 35 yrs and up, would be in that category. See, I was totally dumb to it all.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*lack of knowledge does not make one dumb*

Only not seeking to know more makes one dumb.
You sought out some answers,
that makes you smart,
or at least smarter.

Now go ride,
and get faster,
and race,
and get better,
and smile,
because that's what it's supposed to be all about.


----------



## bill amc (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks, that IS what its all about. I have been really enjoying the road riding this year. These are the stats for my last 5 rides, last nights ride was my fastest average speed yet, for a ride over 20 miles long. I guess Im not up to racing speeds yet, but I have a feeling Im going to keep getting faster. 

Date , Dis , Time , Avg 

6/24/2004 25.18 M. 1 hrs 10 min 21.58 - 3 riders

6/23/2004 38.02 M. 1 hrs 58 min 19.3 - Solo

6/21/2004 42.57 M. 2 hrs 4 min 20.6 - Solo

6/20/2004 27.55 M. 1 hrs 39 min 16.7 - With my wife

6/19/2004 43.61 M. 2 hrs 20 min 18.7 - Group ride. 12+ riders


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

treebound said:


> lack of knowledge does not make one dumb
> Only not seeking to know more makes one dumb.


I'm confused now...
How come Jessica Simpson was crucified when she asked if 'chicken of the sea' was really chicken?

<img src="https://www.chickenofthesea.com/Jessica_basket_sm.jpg">



have a good friday all,
francois


----------



## oldschool (Dec 22, 2003)

Dwaynebarry said:


> That might be a touch pessimistic but not by much. I was surprised when I started racing mountain bikes how relatively slow the majority of mountain bike racers were compared to road racers. But once you think about it makes sense, in that, you don't have to keep up with anybody mountain biking. You pay your $25, race, have a good experience, see where you stack up against your competition when the results are posted. Maybe there are 4 or 5 guys in each class/age category that are actually racing for the top spots.



I have found that technical courses may be very challenging for fit road racers who venture into mtb races. Being able to stay on your bike and cleaning obstacles will help keep you in front. Also, falling is a big passing opportunity for others... [grin]

Cheers,
Tim
(A so-so sport racer who just got a road bike to become stronger on the off-road bike. Just wondering, does that make me a Fred?)


----------

